
Binky: The App That Does Nothing - Andrenid
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/06/the-app-that-does-nothing/529764/?single_page=true
======
a-guest
Doubtless the app will take off big-time once a Jar-Jar Binks version or mode
is available. "Binky eviscerates meaning by design." The effect would be even
stronger with Jar-Jar: to paraphrase Admiral Ackbar, "You can't handle
meaningless-ness of that magnitude!"

Brings to mind "The Vanishing American Adult".
[https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2017/05/ben-
sas...](https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2017/05/ben-sasse-virtue-
politics/528015/)

------
fuzzywalrus
While its the app is an interesting art piece or commentary on the way we
consume disposable fluff content, The Atlantic seems to be,(excuse my language
here) "getting up its own ass" about the significance of this app. I'd argue
if the app offers purely disposable content, wouldn't the users find the app
itself disposable? At least with other social networks, there's the "social"
part that is somewhat meaningful to its users.

------
sr2
This could be useful whilst waiting for a train, or waiting for a friend in a
crowded public space. There's nothing more excruciating than having to wait in
a public space. I always feel really awkward and end up phubbing.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phubbing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phubbing)

~~~
Angostura
Have you considered taking a good book with you.

~~~
kwhitefoot
That's what those little computers with integrated displays are for, you know,
the ones that have a phone built in.

I have more reading material in my N9 than I have time to read. Beats me how
anyone could need fake content when real content is so cheap and easy.

------
ARothfusz
Oh, please start selling "fake" ads. Maybe for
[https://scarfolk.blogspot.com/](https://scarfolk.blogspot.com/) ? I would buy
a spot!

The fake social network with real fake ads!

------
asr
Love it, just put this on my phone. Looking forward to ostentatiously
interacting with this app whenever someone starts scrolling through
FB/Instagram in front of me.

